

New Rackspace AUP (August 2014) - larrys
http://www.rackspace.com/information/legal/global/aup

======
larrys
Note specifically the email section compared with these two:

[http://www.softlayer.com/virtual-servers](http://www.softlayer.com/virtual-
servers)

[http://www.hpcloud.com/acceptable-use-
policy](http://www.hpcloud.com/acceptable-use-policy)

~~~
mbesto
Hey larrys! Have a question for you but your contact details aren't in your
profile. Gimme a shout at `HN-username` @ gmail. thanks! -mike

